# Has Chris Bosh progressed much since last season?



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Discuss


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

NO.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Anyone who says no hasn't watched a single Raptors game this year. He's shown improvement, but the main thing holding him back is his seeming inability to put on bulk. It's not that he doesn't train in the offseason, and he is an extremely hard working player. Another thing is of course teams are figuring him out... he's going through a sophomore slump right now. He went under the radar big time last year in the beginning of the season, and now he's seeing the effects.

He'll be fine, he's still only 20 years old, and he's shown a lot of improvement over last year, even though his stats don't show it.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> NO.


has anyone in the NBA done anything good? you always seem to have something bad to say about everyone.

But anyway, I haven't seen much of Bosh, so just going by his numbers...they haven't gone up much (gone down in some aspects), but there is more to it then numbers.

He's still very young, and he's putting up decent numbers now. In a few years, he should be pretty good.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

nice timing on the thread!

91-81 Raptors right now late in the 4th... CB4 with 22 & 13 on 10-18 shooting... KG with 16 & 10 on 7-22... :laugh:

REGRESSED WHAT?!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> NO.


Need a hand getting that foot out of your mouth, Pan?

C4 just had a spectacluar game against Ticket tonight. He's led the team in big wins against Shaq, Duncan, and KG this season.

Statistically he has improved a little over last year, but there are other things that he has improved on greatly that will become more evident as the season progresses.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Yeah, Bosh hasn't improved at all.  

Bosh schooled Garnett tonight!

Wade what? Wade who? Wade my ****ing ***!


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

He's inconsistent. Hasn't improved much from last season. Hasn't bulked up either. I'll stick with my prediction. Mediocre for the rest of his career.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Baron Davis</b>!
> He's inconsistent. Hasn't improved much from last season. Hasn't bulked up either. I'll stick with my prediction. Mediocre for the rest of his career.



Inconsistent, yes, but such is par for young bigs in their sophmore seasons.

A 'mediocre' player couldn't take it to KG like Bosh did tonight.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Bosh will blow up once Carter's attitude is gone. Bank it.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

*Chris Bosh Going Crazy Against Kg Tonight!!*

Wow, chris was going insane, i mean the stats dont show it , but that was the best Chris bosh game ever. 
It was extremely scary watching him go up against KG, it was like he was a clone.  

And how about that brawl that almost broke out, man KG has a temper:laugh:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

What a game tonight. His jumper and turnarounds are so much better. He's a lot better going to his right and finishing. He's currently learning to deal with double teams.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Bosh just matched the League MVP's performance in tonight's game, and the Raptors won. It seems like Bosh steps it up when he faces an extremely tough opponent (I think he said KG & Duncan are the players he modeled his game after).


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

Saying chris bosh is going to have a mediocre career is ludicrous. He's going to be a damn good player in the league.

He has the quickness, agility, speed and vertical of a wing player. He can take 95% of the power forwards in the league off the dribble from the top of the key. He has a good post game and has a nice touch around the hoop. If he had some bulk he'd be a force in the post. He can play well in a run and gun and a half court set. He's a versatile pf. Plays good defense. He plays and works hard. He's going to be atleast as good as chris webber was (minus the passing but quicker), and i don't think you can call that mediocre.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

Bosh will play better when they get rid of Carter and Rose, those two guys shoot too much and don't pass that often. Bosh when he becomes the focal point like today can play very well. He was excited today and actually demanded the ball and grab some big rebounds down the stretch. This is his second year and he is playing behind a lot of shoot first pass second players.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Chris Webber was one of the best PF's in the past 20 years during his prime. Even with a 2 inch vertical today he is one of the leagues top PFs. Bosh has a way to go before he will be "at least" as good as Webber. No offense to Bosh, I think he will be good, but I think it is just as ludicrous to say he will be "at least" as good as Webber was as it is to say he will be a mediocre player.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Ooops, wrong thread.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Bosh will blow up once Carter's attitude is gone. Bank it.


I fully agree.

Chris Bosh after getting knocked down going into the hole and no foul called - gets right back up and stops a fast break.

Vince Carter after getting pushed lightly out of bounds, losing his balance - lays on the ground for 5 minutes before getting up to whine to the refs.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Vince Carter after getting pushed lightly out of bounds, losing his balance - lays on the ground for 5 minutes before getting up to whine to the refs.


:laugh: 

Sounds like Vince. It's a shame. He should be a top 5 player in the league.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RaptorsCB4</b>!
> Bosh just matched the League MVP's performance in tonight's game, and the Raptors won. It seems like Bosh steps it up when he faces an extremely tough opponent (I think he said KG & Duncan are the players he modeled his game after).


He has modelled his game right done to the Duncan bank shot. The difference in that shot though, is that Duncan hits it.

But yeah, that and inconsistency are my only problems with Bosh. Tonight was a monster game and was fun to watch. Of course, when you have the Red Rocket out there, things are always interesting!


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> 
> 
> He has modelled his game right done to the Duncan bank shot. The difference in that shot though, is that Duncan hits it.
> ...


If you watched more than a couple games this year you would have seen Bosh hit that banker with regularity whenever he's having a good game. Even on his off nights, he usually sinks that shot.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Need a hand getting that foot out of your mouth, Pan?


I don't see how one very good game means he's improved from last year. As long as we're using one game to determine whether or not he's improved, I can say that since his best game last year (the game against Houston where he scored 25 points, made a clutch three to send the game to overtime, and dominated the overtime period) was better than any game he's had this year, so he's gotten worse over the summer.

Bosh is averaging 1 more point per game than last year, fewer rebounds than last year, and significantly fewer blocks than last year. He hasn't put on much weight and he still doesn't have a post game. He's improved a little, but any Raptors fan who claims he hasn't been one of the biggest disappointments of this NBA season is in denial.

And I agree with HeinzGuderian, saying he'll definitely be at least as good as Chris Webber is a pretty stupid thing to say.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> 
> If you watched more than a couple games this year you would have seen Bosh hit that banker with regularity whenever he's having a good game. Even on his off nights, he usually sinks that shot.


I've watched about half the Raptors games this year. I guess it was the wrong half... But don't get me wrong, I love the guy as a player. I've just seen him go for that bank shot in unneeded situations a few times lately.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

well he started out on fire and apparently he had a severe case of food poisoning which he has struggled to recover from according to mitchell and he says he has forced him to play, also VC supposedly had the same food poisoning problem, but wait he missed a game


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Anyone who says no hasn't watched a single Raptors game this year. He's shown improvement, but the main thing holding him back is his seeming inability to put on bulk. It's not that he doesn't train in the offseason, and he is an extremely hard working player. Another thing is of course teams are figuring him out... he's going through a sophomore slump right now. He went under the radar big time last year in the beginning of the season, and now he's seeing the effects.
> 
> He'll be fine, he's still only 20 years old, and he's shown a lot of improvement over last year, even though his stats don't show it.


looks over at his location:uhoh:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> I don't see how one very good game means he's improved from last year. As long as we're using one game to determine whether or not he's improved, I can say that since his best game last year (the game against Houston where he scored 25 points, made a clutch three to send the game to overtime, and dominated the overtime period) was better than any game he's had this year, so he's gotten worse over the summer.


I know, I'm just playing around. It was just the timing of the thread and the accusation that was funny is all.



> Bosh is averaging 1 more point per game than last year, fewer rebounds than last year, and significantly fewer blocks than last year. He hasn't put on much weight and he still doesn't have a post game. He's improved a little, but any Raptors fan who claims he hasn't been one of the biggest disappointments of this NBA season is in denial.


Well, I don't agree with everything you've said here. A lot of the changes statistically have to do with the fact that he's moved from centre to power forward, and that he's had to play without Vince Carter (or without Vince playing like Vince).

His post game isn't polished, obviously. But we have seen some improvements in it as compared to last season. He is at a point in his physical development that hinders his ability to bang down low, to back-down his man, to gain deep post position and whatnot. Fundamentally he is good, but he has a long way to go in terms of strength and bulk before he can be considered a big post threat. Still, he can score from anywhere on the floor.

As for him being one of the "biggest dissapointments of the NBA season", I'm not sure what makes that the case. He's still a young player with a long road ahead of him. I think maybe the explosive progression of other young players in the league, like Dwight Howard, has put things a little out of perspective. Most very young players, especially big men, require a few years to settle in to the NBA game.

Just because C4 isn't having a 15/8 year doesn't mean he isn't going in the right direction.



> And I agree with HeinzGuderian, saying he'll definitely be at least as good as Chris Webber is a pretty stupid thing to say.


Agreed.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> 
> 
> looks over at his location:uhoh:


Oh yeah, there goes super homer Bud_Boy, at it again! 

Maybe my location helps me see some more things in this kid that casual Raptors followers would not know? That's all I'm tryin to do man... let people know that their conceptions might not resonate with what's really going on.


RP, nobody's denying that it's only one game. Who knows how he'll play next game? speedy just said that because the timing of this thread (and likewise, Pan's response to the thread) were terrible and laughable considering Bosh just went off on KG and the T'Wolves for 24 & 14.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, there goes super homer Bud_Boy, at it again!
> ...


Dmiles had a 20 and 10 game his rookie yr against the twolves....and im not bud boy foo


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> 
> 
> Dmiles had a 20 and 10 game his rookie yr against the twolves....and im not bud boy foo


Why act like this is the only good game CB4's had all career? And like I just said in my last post that you replied to... it's less the fact that he had a good game today that makes this whole thing funny, it's the timing of the thread. by the way Chris Bosh has 100 times the work ethic D-Miles could dream of having.

I know you're not Bud Boy.... how did Bud Boy ever get into this conversation? :laugh:


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

everything bud boy is saying is so true, it doesn't make him a homer, becasue i agree with it and any raptor fan would. This kid is the future and with any luck on the trade front will soon become the present. Again he had that food poisoning problem and played through it but nobody is paying attention to that because the kid doesn't complain.

Chris Bosh is everything a pro athlete should be, incredibly athletic, hard working, great in the community and a phenominal human being as a person. Unfortunately he may not get much recognition because really who cares about the raps


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> Saying chris bosh is going to have a mediocre career is ludicrous. He's going to be a damn good player in the league.
> 
> He has the quickness, agility, speed and vertical of a wing player. He can take 95% of the power forwards in the league off the dribble from the top of the key. He has a good post game and has a nice touch around the hoop. If he had some bulk he'd be a force in the post. He can play well in a run and gun and a half court set. He's a versatile pf. Plays good defense. He plays and works hard. He's going to be atleast as good as chris webber was (minus the passing but quicker), and i don't think you can call that mediocre.


Now that's just overrating him a bit too much.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Baron Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Now that's just overrating him a bit too much.


It is, but saying he is going to have a 'mediocre career' is underrating him more than a bit too much.

Atleast admit that.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Next up are Indiana and New Jersey, let's see if Bosh can continue to break out. He said himself that he needed a game like this to build his confidence. He's the go to guy on the Raptors and he needs to step it up in every aspect. This kid is just getting started.


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

I think Bosh definitely outplayed the best player in the league KG tonight

yes hes inconsistent, and hes not gonna play like that all the time, but hes gonna be the future of this team, and the go-to-guy when carter leaves. 

theres gonna be growing pains, but before the raps can be good, theyre gonna have to be ****

i wouldnt be opposed to drafting someone like McCants this year and also with the other draft pick that we are possibly getting in the carter deal, pick a guy like Hakim Warrick

a future lineup, if they can all develop properly, of

C - Araujo
PF - Bosh
SF - Warrick
SG - McCants
PG - Alston

would be pretty good. They are all pretty athletic for their positions so it fits Mitchell-ball.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Hmm, well I can't get too excited about that line-up... If Bosh develops into something great, which is certainly possible, then it would be good, of course, but then so would most line-ups with him.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT??!??!!??!!?!?!???!!*



Chris Bosh pwns this thread.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

wow, Bosh prove these guys wrong


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I still don't think he improved as much as he should have....maybe mentally, but I wasn't impressed by his season et al.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

He got to the line almost as twice as much as he did last year, and he attacked the defensive boards a lot harder. You could tell he gained experience and confidence, so overall he improved, but it wasn't a humongous improvement or anything.


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

Look for Bosh to average almost a double double this coming season
and also an all star ballot for bosh....he wont make the starters but definately the bench....unless Bosh is hit with an injury bug


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

That guy has to hit his shots from beside the free throw line.
There's main room for improvement.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

He's actually pretty good at those too. He was at around 80% for a lot of the season. He started out horribly from the line, but that's it.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

After Vince Carter was traded, Bosh averaged:

18.7 ppg/9.6 rpg/2.0 apg/0.9 spg/1.6 bpg

I call that an improvement.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> After Vince Carter was traded, Bosh averaged:
> 
> 18.7 ppg/9.6 rpg/2.0 apg/0.9 spg/1.6 bpg
> 
> I call that an improvement.


That's not a small sample, either. That's 60 games.
And that's without him getting the amount of shots Raptors fans would like to see him get.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Bosh should be getting around 20 shots a game, he is the franchise player, hate it when the Raps just come up the court and jack up threes instead of giving the ball to Bosh more


----------

